# Diamondback release 3 question



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

Does anybody know if this bike comes with a threaded bottom bracket.
On the website I'm looking at it mentions that it has an outboard bottom bracket. And I'm sorry but I've never heard that term before. Usually if it's a threaded bottom bracket in the description it will say so or say 68/73 bottom bracket. Would just like to make sure before I spend the money because I will not ride a bike with a press fit.


----------



## mewatkins33 (May 15, 2016)

Webco said:


> Does anybody know if this bike comes with a threaded bottom bracket.
> On the website I'm looking at it mentions that it has an outboard bottom bracket. And I'm sorry but I've never heard that term before. Usually if it's a threaded bottom bracket in the description it will say so or say 68/73 bottom bracket. Would just like to make sure before I spend the money because I will not ride a bike with a press fit.


yes it has threaded bottom bracket


----------



## jackn11 (Apr 8, 2021)

Webco said:


> Does anybody know if this bike comes with a threaded bottom bracket.
> On the website I'm looking at it mentions that it has an outboard bottom bracket. And I'm sorry but I've never heard that term before. Usually if it's a threaded bottom bracket in the description it will say so or say 68/73 bottom bracket. Would just like to make sure before I spend the money because I will not ride a bike with a press fit.


Out of curiosity, why don't you like press fit?


----------



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

jackn11 said:


> Out of curiosity, why don't you like press fit?


I've only ever owned an external bb being a bigger guy it's served me well. Had a friend who rode a PF and it creeked pretty loud. Some have good luck with them, others don't. Spending 3k or more I just don't want to take a chance. I also feel the external threaded bottom bracket offers a wider platform which I feel is much more stable.


----------

